# Help Needed



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

I need help on a clock repair, this was broken by my son some years ago and now I'd like to fix it however I cannot get into it as it appears that the replacement? winder has been botched on and simply will not move and unless I can get that off I cannot get inside to see whats wrong.

The clock was knocked of the mantle by a hefty blow from a light sabre but was working and keeping time until then.

Can I get a replacement is it a common movement, the case and dial are nicely done in the deco style with deco hands and a silver? inscription plaque under the dial.
























size wise it is roughly 3" x 1 3/8"


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

I've just noticed on the front of the case in very feint script 'Smiths' and then '8 day' underneath, inside the case is printed '23 JULY 1931'


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Stefano

Apologies if I am stating the b******* obvious but have you tried 'unwinding' the winder? The hand set was clearly a push fit on the square shank but I'd hazard a guess the winder is wound on. I'd try a gentle anti-clockwise try if it were mine and perhaps a light dusting with a naked flame.


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Yes I've tried it both ways though not with heat, I'd like to get it working if possible as I believe its one of Smiths very early clocks?


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi, i have got one with an identical movement. You need to move the winding key in a CLOCKWISE movement, this will undo the key 

Have fun, you should soon have it ticking along nicely :jump:


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

I have tried that it just spins freely when I took it apart a semi circular piece of steel(a pawl?) fell out it has a hole in it near one end...I guess this has something to do with the winding mechanism.

I am thinking I may have to cut a slot in the end of the winder/shaft to obtain purchase with a screwdriver I see no other way.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Interesting, could be the pawl mechanism but the piece of metal you describe sounds like the end of the mainspring.......

Another case for Sherlock Holmes....... :huh:


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

here it is


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Yep, looks like the pawl return spring, if the pawl is not engaging with the ratchet wheel then you won't be able to remove the key, try getting it into the correct position with some long tweezers to move it into contact then have a go at removing the key again , good luck


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Still no joy on this one :crybaby:


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Well I got this fixed, pretty easy really compared to a wristwatch then again the parts are much bigger so I could actually see without a loupe etc...anyway I am not too proud of having to 'butcher' the case to get the winder off to enable me to get at the mechanism, so I carefully cut a V shaped notch in the case back which allowed me to lock the winding shaft and then remove the winder.

It didn't take long to see what was wrong though I did have a little bit of guesswork to do as I wasn't sure how the pawl return spring went back but thyere was only really one way,I had to find a screw as the original must have come out when it was knocked off the mantle piece? managed to find one that fitted perfectly out of an old pair of scrap binoculars(one of my other hobbies).

The balance assembly had also come out of sychronistaion in that the jewel on the balance shaft had jumped out of contact with the pallet lever but this all went back ok.

I cleaned up the hole I cut and then cleaned and reassembled it all and so far it appears to be running fine, here's a few shots;


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Great result Stefano, your photos explain it all perfectly. I love a happy ending.


----------

